# I am new here!



## petmommyof5 (Dec 16, 2011)

We have 3 dogs, 2 corgis, Dexter and Sadie and a recent addition, Flo, a Terrhuahua; they are 4, 3, and 2.

We also have 2 cats, Felix and Greta, who are 2 and 11. Just Saturday lost, Greta's littermate, Ollie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Looking forward to pictures and stories. I'm so sorry about Ollie.


----------



## petmommyof5 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Marie. So glad I found this group. Ollie was the first cat I had to make the decision to euthanize. I will be posting pics soon. Love the pics of your cats! Maybe Ollie and Cinderella will become friends at Rainbow Bridge My Ollie was an indoor cat but when he was younger always tried to escape, I bet he is having a good time running free right now, that's my hope anyway.


----------

